# True updates about new BMQ / FORCE / EXPRES (NO RUMOURS)



## Tiffany0x (21 Dec 2013)

I just posted this in another thread, but I'll give it it's own so that people can actually find it. 

----

Okay, so I'm at Basic right now and have been there since August 31st, (I got injured and just got back on platoon) so let me squash some rumours.

What they did so far to the format is that they took away week 0. Originally, when you got there, your first week didn't count and you got your "1" after being there for a full week. You went to 12 and then got your G.  Now, they have taken away week 0, so you go to week 13 and get your G. 

Farnham is still the usual 3 weeks right now, although they are for sure taken out a week or more, but the instructors themselves don't even know how much they're taking out.

The EXPRES test has been taken out for all platoons starting in January. This is because these platoons will all graduate AFTER April 1st, which is the date when the FORCE test becomes standard across the CF. Those platoons coming in in January will be doing a mixture between the FORCE & EXPRES. Pushups are now gone. I believe that the 4 stations will be the EXPRES shuttle, the sandbag drag, sandbag pickup (or whatever it's called), and the up down things.  All the platoons currently at CFLRS graduate before April 1st and thus will be continuing with the EXPRES for their week 8 follow-up test.

Warrior platoon will be removed, as the FORCE test is all pass or fail. Most of those currently on warrior right now (so lovingly called "fat camp") simply had a problem with the pushups, so now there's a frig ton of them waiting to join platoon, so if you get on platoon expect an influx of these people who have been waiting. 

Once I get back in January I can give more updates once the first platoon comes in & I find out what's going on.


----------



## Whompus (21 Dec 2013)

I concurr , as i know who this is and am also still at basic....but still injured .


----------



## venom800tt (31 Dec 2013)

Tiffany0x said:
			
		

> I just posted this in another thread, but I'll give it it's own so that people can actually find it.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info. BTW I read on the official site that anyone joining before Jan 29, 2014 will still be doing the EXPRESS test and anyone after that will do the new FORCE. Im going to be deployed on 25th. How soon would they test you? Is it withing the first week? If not then it would put me on Feb which is good becasue I hate push ups and would rather do the FORCE test instead.


----------



## SupersonicMax (31 Dec 2013)

You start basic on te 25th.  That's before the 29th.  Therefore, you will do the EXPRESS.  Get used to pushups.  You'll do plenty during your stay in St-Jean.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Dec 2013)

venom800tt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. BTW I read on the official site that anyone joining before Jan 29, 2014 will still be doing the EXPRESS test and anyone after that will do the new FORCE. Im going to be deployed on 25th. How soon would they test you? Is it withing the first week? If not then it would put me on Feb which is good becasue I hate push ups and would rather do the FORCE test instead.



 :facepalm:


----------



## Navy_Pete (31 Dec 2013)

Ah, St. Jean... I'm sure even after they get rid of the EXPRESS test there will still be lots of push ups.  UP... DOWN... half way up, down, half way up, down.... UP... 1!  Nothing like doing push ups as a platoon in the snow!  Have fun!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Dec 2013)

venom800tt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. BTW I read on the official site that anyone joining before Jan 29, 2014 will still be doing the EXPRESS test and anyone after that will do the new FORCE. Im going to be deployed on 25th. How soon would they test you? Is it withing the first week? If not then it would put me on Feb which is good becasue I hate push ups and would rather do the FORCE test instead.



If you've never done the EXPRES or FORCE fitness tests, what makes you think one is 'easier' than the other?

Regardless of which test you do, I'm going spoil your New Years and say if you can't do 19 pushups, you are likely going to be in the hurt locker at the Mega.  It is not only the PT test that can send a recruit off Platoon.  We had guys recourse from Week 6 back to Week 2 when I went thru years ago, and I'd bet a box o donut holes there will be folks recoursed back weeks in 2014.


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Dec 2013)

venom800tt said:
			
		

> Im going to be deployed on 25th.



You're not being deployed, you're going on training. Giant difference in the terminology.


----------



## venom800tt (1 Jan 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If you've never done the EXPRES or FORCE fitness tests, what makes you think one is 'easier' than the other?
> 
> Regardless of which test you do, I'm going spoil your New Years and say if you can't do 19 pushups, you are likely going to be in the hurt locker at the Mega.  It is not only the PT test that can send a recruit off Platoon.  We had guys recourse from Week 6 back to Week 2 when I went thru years ago, and I'd bet a box o donut holes there will be folks recoursed back weeks in 2014.



I had a job lifting 15kg weigh bag constantly for an hour so I know the 20kg sandbag shouldn't be too difficult, same goes for the drag. I'm also working on my stamina to run for much longer than required. Hopefully at the end of my exercise  everything would come together and me loosing more weight, gaining more stamina would help me to increase my push ups.


----------



## venom800tt (1 Jan 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You're not being deployed, you're going on training. Giant difference in the terminology.



Thanks for the clarification, I wasn't thinking straight. Brain freeze :/


----------



## Newguy1 (2 Mar 2014)

OP, any updates for us?


----------



## JoeDos (2 Mar 2014)

Actually the Warrior Fitness program is still being used, and they have no plans to remove it.


----------



## Newguy1 (2 Mar 2014)

How did you obtain this information regarding they have no plans to remove it? The OP said they are definitely removing it. 

Somebody's wrong lol...


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Mar 2014)

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> Actually the Warrior Fitness program is still being used, and they have no plans to remove it.



Considering you're not even in the CF, try staying in your lane. You have absolutely no idea what WFP even is beyond what you've been told or rumours you've heard at the recruiting center.


----------



## JoeDos (2 Mar 2014)

Newguy1 said:
			
		

> How did you obtain this information regarding they have no plans to remove it? The OP said they are definitely removing it.
> 
> Somebody's wrong lol...



I have heard it from the CFRC but I could be wrong, also Puck Chaser I apologize but considering the WFP is still in place I highly suspect that they wouldn't remove it because think of this if you happen to arrive at Basic and you aren't feeling to hot and you happen to fail one portion of the fitness training and you get booted, you aren't really given a fair shot I have friends that go to basic and they are physically fit but because of a illness or anything of that sorts they fail the PT test so they are sent to warrior prep and after that 28days they pass the PT.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Mar 2014)

Warrior Prep is a waste of money. If you can't tough out a cold to do probably the easiest PT known to man in the FORCE test, you should not be in the CF. If you're legimately injured prior to basic training, you should get a doctor's note to start another serial.


----------



## Jayrickson (10 Mar 2014)

Newguy1 said:
			
		

> How did you obtain this information regarding they have no plans to remove it? The OP said they are definitely removing it.
> 
> Somebody's wrong lol...



I was told it will still be there during my January interview.


----------



## marinemech (10 Mar 2014)

Warrior will still be there it will just be used for a different program, it will be used as a PAT for people who need recourse and as a physio/workout group for people who are nearing Fit for Platoon from Injured Platoon...


I am speaking from experience as i hurt myself in the first week and have been in Warrior for about a month now


----------



## nursekatrina (12 Mar 2014)

My best friend started BMQ on the 10th and did the fitness test today.
It consisted of:
20m rushes (down/up every 10m for 80m total)
100kg sand bag drag
Beep Test

They were told that it was just their initial test and more testing would follow throughout BMQ.


----------



## Traintosucceed (5 May 2014)

So, has anyone been able to confirm that the beep test has in fact been removed from the testing and that the FORCE test only is in full use?


----------



## burkus2 (6 May 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If you've never done the EXPRES or FORCE fitness tests, what makes you think one is 'easier' than the other?
> 
> Regardless of which test you do, I'm going spoil your New Years and say if you can't do 19 pushups, you are likely going to be in the hurt locker at the Mega.  It is not only the PT test that can send a recruit off Platoon.  We had guys recourse from Week 6 back to Week 2 when I went thru years ago, and I'd bet a box o donut holes there will be folks recoursed back weeks in 2014.


I failed the EXPRES and passed the FORCE 
Before I did the EXPRES I underestimated my pushups and I did 2 out of 9.... 
(I am a woman under 35 years and fairly active) 
Clearly I did not prepare enough for it and I was so discouraged because those pushups were nuts... I did the FORCE test with no training and preparing and passed it. I found it much easier but harder at the same time. 
It was harder because I was lifting 20kgs when I normally lift 20lbs. It was easier because I had lots of time and lots of support and encouragement from the people marking me. They were actually in the army unlike the FORCE test where it was just some broad from the university.. 
My times were good enough to pass but need improvement. I was very pleased with myself and it's encouraging me to get the times down! I did the Sand bag drag in 25 seconds !


----------

